# MF 165 auxillary pump



## OMD Services (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm working on a 165 that I'm having to replace the lift pump. The aux pump that's bolted to the top of it is bad as well. The local dealer has quoted 950 for a new one but I see another style on the internet for much cheaper and am wondering if folks are just putting the other style in and adapting it with different plumbing. Any thoughts?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy OMD, welcome to the forum.

I see auxiliary pumps on the internet for about $450, but many are out of stock. Lift pump less than $300. I would stay with exact replacements.


----------



## OMD Services (Oct 19, 2020)

Thank you! Do you know if the one's for $450 would easily fit? from what I can tell, they are slightly different. I haven't worked on many Massey's so this set up is different to me.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Normally, if a pump design has been changed, there's a tractor serial number break involved to ensure fit. Do you know the serial number of the 165 you are working on??

Do you have a part number for the auxiliary pump?? See attachment below:

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/...gYWQYbxenHwSP2Hc9PtBXbK4gesQlRGUaAkaQEALw_wcB


----------



## OMD Services (Oct 19, 2020)

The


BigT said:


> Normally, if a pump design has been changed, there's a tractor serial number break involved to ensure fit. Do you know the serial number of the 165 you are working on??
> 
> Do you have a part number for the auxiliary pump?? See attachment below:
> 
> https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/...gYWQYbxenHwSP2Hc9PtBXbK4gesQlRGUaAkaQEALw_wcB


Serial number is 9A 26312. The pump part number is 515113M93.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yesterday's Tractor Phone No. (800) 853-2651


----------

